

New Dropbox homepage  - guiseppecalzone
https://www.dropbox.com/

======
Killswitch
Looks the same to me...

~~~
spwestwood
Looks like they didn't previously have the 'sign up' form:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20121209045623/https://www.dropbo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20121209045623/https://www.dropbox.com/)

